# How are points calculated in a 9 hole comp?



## woody69 (May 21, 2014)

I can't work it out. 

Played a 9 hole comp last night and received 11 shots. (I usually play off 21, so assume they just halved it to 10.5 and rounded it up to 11).

They allocated 1 - 9 SI on the front 9 and I scored a rather pathetic 13 points, gross 53 - wasn't my finest 9. Anyway according to the scores I ended up with 31 points. How does that happen then?

My friend who plays off 5 was allocated 3, scored 22 stableford points and was given 40 points (won!)
My other mate who plays off 12 was allocated 7, scored 18 stableford points and was given 36 points (2nd)

Can anyone with a significantly larger brain than me explain how the points are calculated?


----------



## fundy (May 21, 2014)

it looks as thoughb they are giving you half your handicap in shots on the 9 you played, then adding 18 points for the 9 you didnt play - seems a bit bizarre, most times you just use the 9 points score


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2014)

Clubs have to apply for SSS for 9-hole qualifiers. When you get the SSS you are also given a chart which you consult using your exact handicap to give you your handicap for the 9-hole comp - it is not necessarily half playing handicap. A "neutral" 18 points is then added to the number of points you score on the 9 holes and that is gauged against the 9-hole SSS for handicap adjustments (no CSS is calculated).


----------



## woody69 (May 22, 2014)

fundy said:



			it looks as thoughb they are giving you half your handicap in shots on the 9 you played, then adding 18 points for the 9 you didnt play - seems a bit bizarre, most times you just use the 9 points score
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah! Ha, obvious now you've pointed it out. Cheers.



rosecott said:



			Clubs have to apply for SSS for 9-hole qualifiers. When you get the SSS you are also given a chart which you consult using your exact handicap to give you your handicap for the 9-hole comp - it is not necessarily half playing handicap. A "neutral" 18 points is then added to the number of points you score on the 9 holes and that is gauged against the 9-hole SSS for handicap adjustments (no CSS is calculated).
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks. I went up 0.1. Oddly my mate who scored 22 points didn't get any sort of cut?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Oh yeah! Ha, obvious now you've pointed it out. Cheers.



Interesting, thanks. I went up 0.1. Oddly my mate who scored 22 points didn't get any sort of cut?
		
Click to expand...

what was CSS? or at least the course SSS


----------



## duncan mackie (May 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			what was CSS? or at least the course SSS
		
Click to expand...

need Par and SSS


----------



## woody69 (May 22, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			need Par and SSS 

Click to expand...

Par is 72 split 36 front and back, with SSS the same for 18 and assume the same for 9, but not 100% as it's not stated anywhere.


----------



## rosecott (May 22, 2014)

The 9-hole SSS will not necessarily be the same as the 18-hole SSS, particularly if the club has used, for example, the front 9 and its length is significantly different to the back 9. For example, our course is Par 72/ SSS 72 but the 9-hole SSS based on the front 9 - which is shorter than the back 9 - is 70.


----------



## rosecott (May 22, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Interesting, thanks. I went up 0.1. Oddly my mate who scored 22 points didn't get any sort of cut?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it wasn't a proper 9-hole qualifier which would need a 9-hole SSS authorised by England Golf. That SSS has to be used in conjunction with a conversion chart which gives a 9-hole handicap based on your *exact* handicap. From my experience, that will be less than half of your playing handicap. I may be wrong but I think your club may have thought it OK just to use the 18-hole SSS and half the playing handicap. In that case it couldn't be a qualifier.

Oh, and as far as I remember, Cat 1 players cannot play in 9-hole qualifiers.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 23, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I suspect it wasn't a proper 9-hole qualifier which would need a 9-hole SSS authorised by England Golf. That SSS has to be used in conjunction with a conversion chart which gives a 9-hole handicap based on your *exact* handicap. From my experience, that will be less than half of your playing handicap. I may be wrong but I think your club may have thought it OK just to use the 18-hole SSS and half the playing handicap. In that case it couldn't be a qualifier.

Oh, and as far as I remember, Cat 1 players cannot play in 9-hole qualifiers.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it was run correctly as a 9 hole Q, probably not explained or understood thoroughly though. The 40 point player simply wouldn't have a Q score being cat 1 as you highlight.


----------

